# Wow, What a Difference!



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Engine on the '08 Prius began missing really bad. 
Scanner said cylinders 1-3.
K, decided to swap out all four coil packs (generic unbranded) and spark plugs (denso iridium).
Engine is more responsive, and MPG skyrockets from 42 to 52.
Absolutely amazing, especially with gas averaging $3.20 p/gal.
Guido is very happy! 👊😎💰


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great to here. Yeah, I had a similar experience with a Subaru Outback.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Now a new paint job, front bumper and mirrors and your car will be good as new!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Engine on the '08 Prius began missing really bad.
> Scanner said cylinders 1-3.
> K, decided to swap out all four coil packs (generic unbranded) and spark plugs (denso iridium).
> Engine is more responsive, and MPG skyrockets from 42 to 52.
> ...


Always best to just replace all when you are in there the first time. If one went bad the others are not far behind. When was the last time you checked your air filter? Dirty air filters will also reduce your MPG. I replace mine 4 times a year and see a slight increase in MPG each time. If I wait 6 months instead of 3 I see 2-3 MPG increase.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FLKeys said:


> Always best to just replace all when you are in there the first time. If one went bad the others are not far behind. When was the last time you checked your air filter? Dirty air filters will also reduce your MPG. I replace mine 4 times a year and see a slight increase in MPG each time. If I wait 6 months instead of 3 I see 2-3 MPG increase.


Change it


FLKeys said:


> Always best to just replace all when you are in there the first time. If one went bad the others are not far behind. When was the last time you checked your air filter? Dirty air filters will also reduce your MPG. I replace mine 4 times a year and see a slight increase in MPG each time. If I wait 6 months instead of 3 I see 2-3 MPG increase.


Change the air filter about 2-3 times a year. At what mileage intervals, not a clue! Just when I remember.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Dirty air filters will also reduce your MPG. I replace mine 4 times a year


Sorry, but that's ridiculous. Waste of money, not to mention excessive garbage waste.

_Do you replace your car’s engine air filter too often? For years, service technicians and the Environmental Protection Agency encouraged motorists to change the engine air filter frequently to ensure maximum fuel economy. While that advice was sound for carbureted cars, a U.S. Department of Energy study found that air filter condition has no significant impact on the fuel economy of modern fuel-injected engines, although a badly restricted air filter will reduce the engine’s maximum power output. 

Today, most automakers recommend that the engine air filter be inspected regularly, but replaced only as needed or at extended mileage intervals. More frequent replacement wastes money without providing any real benefit. In a relatively clean city or suburban driving environment, an air filter may be good for 20,000 miles or more between changes. However, driving in dusty rural conditions can result in the need for a new engine air filter at more frequent intervals.
- AAA.com_


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Sorry, but that's ridiculous. Waste of money, not to mention excessive garbage waste.
> 
> _Do you replace your car’s engine air filter too often? For years, service technicians and the Environmental Protection Agency encouraged motorists to change the engine air filter frequently to ensure maximum fuel economy. While that advice was sound for carbureted cars, a U.S. Department of Energy study found that air filter condition has no significant impact on the fuel economy of modern fuel-injected engines, although a badly restricted air filter will reduce the engine’s maximum power output.
> 
> ...


Well I'm putting around 12,000 miles every 3 months on my car. Lots of fine coral dust impacts my air filter. I track my fuel mileage every gas purchase. I can see the decline over the months and the improvement when I change it. Real world data works for me.

I would suggest every one get more in tune with your vehicle and see what works for you. Maybe you don't need to change your air filter as often, I don't know it is painless to track your fuel mileage with all the apps that are out there.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Well I'm putting around 12,000 miles every 3 months on my car. Lots of fine coral dust impacts my air filter. I track my fuel mileage every gas purchase. I can see the decline over the months and the improvement when I change it. Real world data works for me.
> 
> I would suggest every one get more in tune with your vehicle and see what works for you. Maybe you don't need to change your air filter as often, I don't know it is painless to track your fuel mileage with all the apps that are out there.


Well I'm in the desert. Lots of dust and sand. Take it out and knock it on the ground or blow it out with compressed air. Same filter over 60K miles. No change in mileage or performance. If you think the couple MPG variation is strictly the air filter and not the million other driving factors, well....
But I'm not here to convince you either way, I just found what you're doing wasteful and unnecessary.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Well I'm in the desert. Lots of dust and sand. Take it out and knock it on the ground or blow it out with compressed air.


Same here: vacuum it out from the dirty side, then blow compressed air from the clean side (gently! don't blast it to bits!). Maybe this doesn't get it as clean as a new filter, but probably as clean as a filter with 10k miles.


----------

